# My 450G Predator Tank



## Uno (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

So many pieces was that (cute none theless)

Nice pred tank.....I have zero luck with RT's.........


----------



## Uno (Feb 6, 2010)

y no luck, whats the problem?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice setup, and fish! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

love red tail







probably one of my favorite freshwater fish had a few but gave em to a friend who has an indoor pond when they got huge.. thats the only problem with them


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice!

How many pizzas do you like..lmfao


----------



## Uno (Feb 6, 2010)

bob351 said:


> love red tail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya,they do get big....i plan to do one more upgrade to 10L 4w 2.5T AFTER THAT







IM DONE!


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

omg man....







very nice







thanks for sharing..


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

great looking tank







red tail looks gorgeous. hes gonna get real big. one of my fav fish of all time


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

badass


----------



## Uno (Feb 6, 2010)

thanks!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Uno said:


> y no luck, whats the problem?


Just never had any luck with them.......Never gotten to raise one above the 4 inch mark....Just given up on them anymore......


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Awesome!


----------



## Uno (Feb 6, 2010)

is what i started with but i got rid of the oscars for being bullys


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

looking good... when i had red tails they were the bullys







i had them in my turtle tank at the time when the turtles were tiny and they would suck on the turtles legs and chase the other fish around







and what i love is how they really dont change i mean a 2" rtc looks like a mini version of the 4' monsters


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

Uno said:


> is what i started with but i got rid of the oscars for being bullys


awesome....








what kind of fish is that?
looks like a snake...


----------



## Uno (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks,it is a Birchir Ornate.he reminds me of a Dinosaur age.


----------

